

Ask HN: Best way to collect recurring payments from customers? - ysh4u

I'm developing websites for clients and it would be significantly cheaper for clients to bundle sites onto one server (and restrict/regulate FTP accounts) rather than purchasing separate instances of hosting for each client. The never need all the resources anyway... This might be as simple as a service.<p>What's the best way to collect recurring payments from customers/clients?<p>What do you use?
======
JoachimSchipper
Come on, do a _little_ work, e.g. looking at <http://searchyc.com/recurring>.

~~~
bigohms
Come on, Joachim, do a little work, e.g. and check your links before chiding
someone else.

------
makattack
I'm an intern at WePay YC(09) so I am biased, but it does a great job for what
you want to do and its pretty inexpensive.

Ask me for a demo anytime or check it out on your own :)

------
thegoleffect
Lots of options: PintPay, Recurly, Chargify, etc.

~~~
rick888
If any these ever go out of business, would there be any way to easily switch
your customer base over to another provider?

This is why I hesitate to use startups for reoccurring billing. I know that
something like authorize.net will most likely not go out of business.

------
nodesocket
Vote for CheddarGetter.

------
fastspring
Take a look at SaaSy

